# Durchlauferhitzer für Chemie mit 12KW Leistung



## Krumnix (4 August 2010)

Hallo,

wie sind auf der Suche nach Durchlauferhitzer, die 12KW Leistung haben sollten
und eine Temperatur von ca 45-100°C regeln bei einem Durchfluss von ca.
1200l/h.
Das ganze sollte aber aus Kunststoff sein, weil wir Chemie erwärmen wollen.
Die Chemie hat Raumtemperatur.

Da wir sehr viele dieser Durchlauferhitzer benötigen, wären die Kosten pro
Gerät bei max 3000€, besser günstiger 

Anschlussleistung 380V/60Hz.

Kennt einer einen Hersteller oder wo ich danach suchen kann?!

Danke


----------



## crash (5 August 2010)

NÜGA hat Durchlauferhitzer aus Edelstahl und Titan, Kunststoff weiß ich nicht.
Am Besten mal anrufen.


----------



## Krumnix (5 August 2010)

Danke. Muss ich mal schauen.
Nur Rohre aus Metall im Hitzer sind nix für uns. Die verwendeten Chemikalien
würde sich daran erfreuen und das ganze in kürzester Zeit zersetzen.


----------



## sepp (5 August 2010)

Hi,

Vielleicht habe diese Hersteller etwas für dich

PlasPro 

SPS

IMTEC

alternativ:

PUE ( baut viele Chemie Anlagen und sind normal auch gut sortiert)

Der Preis für diese Heizer wird vermutlich von deinem Ziel abweichen. 
(auch mit Mengenrabatten)

Wen möglich würde ich aber Quarzglasheizer anstelle des Kunststoffes nehmen.


Gruss
Sepp


----------

